

Passengers win ruling in fight over Gogo's in-flight WiFi "monopoly" - yawz
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/03/passengers-win-ruling-in-fight-over-gogos-in-flight-wifi-monopoly/

======
justinsb
As Gogo is losing money, I think complaining that it is too expensive is
curious. Yes, it is expensive, but the negative markup is much less than the
airlines charge on baggage fees, drink prices, snack prices...

Of course, it's not like airlines consistently throw off huge amounts of cash
either.

